# Most Likely a Fisher!



## thewoodlands (May 16, 2011)

Never saw this pine until I was done loading up the Cherry, guess I'll check the tire tonight. Took this picture of a Fisher off the net, nasty looking. The only one we think we saw was in the winter and at a distance.







Zap


----------



## muncybob (May 16, 2011)

gotta be "nasty" to eat a porcupine!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 16, 2011)

Looks like a fisher to me. I like to watch them.


----------



## Ncountry (May 16, 2011)

It is funny to come home and see this picture. I have only ever seen 3 fishers in the wild. I assume it was a family because I saw all 3 running down the same log. AND what do I see today, but a fisher crossing the rd in front of me. On the way to town to pick up the kid at school.


----------



## basswidow (May 16, 2011)

What's a fisher?  

I've never seen one of those ever.


----------



## webbie (May 16, 2011)

Never saw one - heard of them - Fisher cat!
Amazing to get a pic of one...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_(animal)


----------



## Llamaman (May 16, 2011)

we had one in the yard about a year ago - sounded like a baby being tortured - really, really creepy critters!


----------



## firefighterjake (May 17, 2011)

Never seen a fisher . . . but saw what they can do to a pet cat. Years ago my poor cat Patches limped home . . . her rear haunch was all tore open, bowels were exposed, bleeding all over the place. Fortunately, the vet was able to put her back together although he said the odds were not so great. Unfortunately, the traumatic encounter with what the vet said looked like a fisher attack (he also added that many times small pets do not escape alive) left her messed up in the head . . . she would sit and just stare at us from behind the french door in our hall and if you pet her she would purr and hiss at you at the same time.


----------



## basswidow (May 17, 2011)

Same as a Weasel.....  

Yeap,  never seend one.


----------



## Uper (May 17, 2011)

I saw one cross the road down in Epoufette Bay along the north shore of Lake Michigan 30 miles west of the bridge a few years back.  I also lost a cat while living there, but chocked it up to the coyotes.  They had a nice series of trails on the hillside going up to US-2 in the back of the property.  He was a bit of a wanderer and just never came home one day.  I suppose it could have been the fisher.


----------



## yooperdave (May 17, 2011)

everyone around here seems to know that if you are rural, leave your cat out and it is just like a bait pile for the fishers.  now, if you were a fisher, would you want to kill/eat a porky or a cat??  seems to be an easy choice.
they sure exploded in their numbers back in the 80's/90's.  i'm not sure, but i think at that time, you were only allowed one during trap season.  not sure what it is now


----------



## gibson (May 30, 2011)

They are vicious buggers!  We have them around these parts.


----------



## Ncountry (May 30, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Same as a Weasel.....
> 
> Yeap,  never seend one.



Same as a mink too. Never seen one, until I trapped one .After learning what their tracks look like in the snow ,they are everywhere .Rarely seen though.


----------



## roadking88 (Aug 1, 2011)

1 of only 2 animals that can kill a porcupine.......
there bad chit..only seen 1 in the wild here in Maine
i had a 30-06 in my hand so wasn,t worried...lol


----------



## yooperdave (Aug 2, 2011)

i hit one with my car!  it was like riding over a 6" log!  man, was that thing ever hard!  car is alright, fisher isn't...


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ncountry said:
			
		

> It is funny to come home and see this picture. I have only ever seen 3 fishers in the wild. I assume it was a family because I saw all 3 running down the same log. AND what do I see today, but a fisher crossing the rd in front of me. On the way to town to pick up the kid at school.


I'm still wondering why the fisher was going to town to pick a kid up from school.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 2, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Ncountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great . . . now we have to teach our kids to not get in a car with a stranger . . . or a fisher.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Aug 14, 2011)

Are fishers related to the badger in anyway? Sounds like they have the same disposition.


----------



## FrankMA (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a family of three living in the woodline next to my house. They look funny when they run, it's kind of a sideways trot. I actually put my foot and leg through the roof of their den by accident - thankfully they (or at least the mother) was not inside at the time. Later on that day I saw the mother moving her kits (or whatever young fisher's are called) off to another den in the woods towards the back of my property.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 14, 2011)

Perhaps that is what I saw in the woods about a month ago.  At first I thought it was a small bear,  It looked too big to be a racoon.  It when straight up a tree that was about 60 feet high.  If that is what it was I never saw one before, hope my little dog never sees it.


----------

